
Mining the Future: How China Is Set to Dominate the Next Industrial Revolution - SubiculumCode
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/05/01/mining-the-future-china-critical-minerals-metals/
======
nutcracker46
Those well paid shills at FP should heed Yogi Berra's words: "Predicting is
difficult, especially for the future." You don't know what is going to happen.

~~~
SubiculumCode
You have a better source of foreign policy info, please share

